
How to find a good technical co-founder? - gilgarciag
HN community, i need your help !<p>What are good resources for finding a good technical cofounder? (Besides Cofounder dating, startup weekends, etc.)<p>I have this startup idea and i even have taken some good programming courses (Backend: Python, Frontend:HTML &amp; CSS) but the truth is that i need to stick to what i know (fundraising, business model, financial model, big vision, etc)
======
tixocloud
For technical guys, it's about selling them on a good tech problem to solve.
Ask your network and start with your immediate circle of friends. Work
outwards till you find one.

I've tried finding someone on LinkedIn whom I had no prior relationship. It
didn't turn out well. There were some communication issues and it's ended
within a few months.

------
sharemywin
come up with your three best selling points for your product and go build a
landing page. it's a lot easier to find partners with potential customer's
waiting.

domain name : $10-$15

html template: $20

online form: FREE (wuffoo.com or any other free form site )

hosting: $50-$100/yr

Adwords: $100-$1000(or some other marketing)

copywriting: $50 (upwork or fiverr)

image: $5-$10 (fotosearch or istock)

Also you can look at google surveys for $50 to ask if any one will buy.

------
malux85
Tech founder here, email in profile, let's chat :)

